

Click that'hood - nmcfarl
http://click-that-hood.com/

======
nmcfarl
A rather fun game. The data from Seattle is "official" so calls Ballard
"Adams" - a name I’ve never heard anyone but the city clerks office use. And a
few other things of that sort. But by and large it’s accurate, and
interesting.

The code is here: <https://github.com/codeforamerica/click_that_hood> and
interesting to peruse.

------
vxNsr
Wow, I don't know a single neighbor hood in my area...

